# How many people does it take to build a skiff on microskiff.com?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Question: How many people does it take to build a skiff on www.microskiff.com?*

1 - to actually build the skiff and to post pics and description of the skiff build and show that the skiff has been built.

28 – cheerleaders to share good comments constantly throughout the skiff build on each little step that is accompanied with pics.

14 - to share similar experiences of building a skiff too and how the skiff could have been built differently.

7 - to caution about the dangers of building a skiff that way.

4 - classic builders who use traditional methods and are triggered by newer technologies in skiff building.

7 that encourages the OP to use a newer technology that they have no real world experience, but comment with authority because they read it somewhere.

6 - to argue over whether it's an “original” or a “one-off.”

Another 6 - to condemn those 6 as stupid.

8 - to tell THOSE 6 to stop being jerks.

2 - industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is 'laminate schedule” and not “layup!”

9 - know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that the “build” is perfectly correct.

1 person makes a Chittum dig comment.

6 people replies to that Chittum comment

2 people makes a glowing Chittum review.

3 post memes about the Chittum reviews.

22 - to post memes and gifs in total (several are of Michael Jackson eating popcorn with the words added, “I’m just here for the comments.”)

3 - to post that this page is not about skiff builds and to please take this discussion to the Bragging Spot Forum.

6 - to correct those last 3.

7 – that happens to derail this particular OP skiff build thread.

4 – to blast off at those last 7 people who derail the thread and feel the obligation to the OP to get the thread back on track.

5 - to defend the last previous 4 posters by making awkward digs to the 7 that derailed the skiff build thread in the first place.

24 - to discuss the merits of any newer designs of anything Chris Morejohn introduces into the thread.

2 - that claim that such designs will simply fail.

2 - will drops the “F” bomb.

1 - to ask what “F” means.

2 - that want to post pics of similar builds but because they are newbs to the microskiff forum, they have to ask how to post the pics.

3 - that tells them how to post the pics up.

1 - of the 2 that are having pic uploading problems, post 6 repeated pics of the same thing.

1 - to say “they still can’t upload any pics."

1 - that walks that previous person thru the steps to post pics.

1 - actual female that jumps on-board the thread to make a nice comment about the skiff build.

2 - people that actually knows this female and acknowledges and greets her with some gentlemanly comment.

6 - people that pretends to know her and tries to engage in a conversation with her.

36 - People that “like’s every comment she makes.

1 - A-hole that blasts here for not knowing what she is talking about.

16 - people that bands together with others and goes on a virtual posse and strings up the guy in the virtual town square and have a virtual public lynching.

4 - people that virtually run around, and clean up the mess, trying to get the thread back on track.

6 - to report the post or PM an admin or Anytide to get that guy booted off the site.

1 - Anytide to get involved in deleting comments and giving the boot to the guy who blasted the female.

4 - to say "Didn't we just go through this already a short time ago?".

1 - late arrival to comment on the original post 6 months later and starts up the thread again.

3 - people asking for an update on how the built skiff is doing.

674 total likes given. SmackDaddy makes 34 replies. Boatbrains makes 64 total replies, Firecat1981 makes 42 replies. Ducknut makes 17 replies. SethSayer make 18 replies, Rick Hambric makes 12 replies. Backwater writes 4 articles. Chris Morejohn makes 9 replies and shows 4 drawlings. Zika makes 12 replies, Flyclimber make 7 replies, Anytide makes 2 one word replies, boots one member off the thread and talks about starboard rod holders twice. Sublime makes 4 one word replies. Backcountry16 makes 12 comments. Noeettica makes 3 rash comments. Cutrunner chimes in 2 times. Brett graces us with 1 entry. iMacattack replies 2 times. Capt Lemaymiami makes several nice comments and shares 3 sea stories. Yabota makes 14 comments. Somalipriate post 8 memes. Edk13 comments 3 times. Devrep throws someone in the dirt twice and replies 8 times. bryson makes 8 compliments and asks 4 questions. Topnative2 replies 4 times. Captredfish chimes in 8 times and says that can’t be done, at least once. Jmrodandgun makes 3 comments and 1 dig. Makin Moves verbally slaps someone with a wet glove with fish slime on it, makes 3 authoritative comments and 2 jokes. El9surf, ask 2 questions and makes another 4 replies. MerittaMike makes 3 comments and replies 4 times. Low Hygrogen makes a comment about once a month on a 6 month build thread. Paintitblack goes MIA. Tjtfishon makes 3 comments about wrapping steering wheels. Tigwelder replies 8 times 2 of which is about tig welding. Permitchaser is confused at least 1 time with 1 item per build. There are 22 other honorable mentions (you know who you are)!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm just glad I was mentioned


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Also, how many therapists does it take to change a lightbulb?

One, but the lightbulb has to WANT to change


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Wow! I guess you have been busy this week compiling all of this information! I wish I had all that extra time, I would be out fishing!


I did it on a cold morning when it hit in the 40's here and I didn't want to do anything. Was reading a skiff build here and got the idea from something else I found and just modified it to microskiff. Too much coffee that morning.  Plus, I type fast.  There's only so much fishing that is allowed in one's lifetime (unless your name is Ken) and I've already exceeded my limit. So any other time I'm on the water are just bonus days. 

Btw, I see you're from Lehigh. Former Caloosahatchee boy myself.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

It takes a village


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Better use of time would have been to close yourself in a room, visit a porn site and get to work. You wouldn’t worry about the BS that takes place here. Pretty spot on though. Good work.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Too funny. Mucho !


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought I only threw 1 person in the dirt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2020)

Dang Ted, wrong side of the bed? Ya know, if we all stop posting pictures, commenting, sharing builds/rebuilds, arguing, etc... there would be no more microskiff.com. The old saying goes, if ya don’t like the way the bus is headed... you can always get off and catch the next bus. Not sure if you were complaining or pokin’ fun so not sure how to take the post. Carry on!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I made the cut! Feels good man.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> Dang Ted, wrong side of the bed? Ya know, if we all stop posting pictures, commenting, sharing builds/rebuilds, arguing, etc... there would be no more microskiff.com. The old saying goes, if ya don’t like the way the bus is headed... you can always get off and catch the next bus. Not sure if you were complaining or pokin’ fun so not sure how to take the post. Carry on!


I think he was cold and bored


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What’s an “F” bomb? And this is clearly not the start of a new, one off, foam core, original build so this belongs in the off topic section


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> *Question: How many people does it take to build a skiff on www.microskiff.com?*
> 
> 1 - to actually build the skiff and to post pics and description of the skiff build and show that the skiff has been built.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha love it. I actually just bumped an old thread before I came here and read this lmao.

You forgot the part about turning everything into a political debate lol.

Ok, see you guys in a month or so when I come back and bump this thread.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man, I'm off microskiff for a weekend and I miss all the fun. I'm assuming the "fiberglass" thread blew up?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Capnredfish said:


> Better use of time would have been to close yourself in a room, visit a porn site and get to work. You wouldn’t worry about the BS that takes place here. .


I have my wife to take of that (she's hot enough for me), but that only last so long!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> Man, I'm off microskiff for a weekend and I miss all the fun. I'm assuming the "fiberglass" thread blew up?


Dang son, I forgot about bryson. I'll edit that!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Shouldn't this be in boat yard basics?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> Dang Ted, wrong side of the bed? Ya know, if we all stop posting pictures, commenting, sharing builds/rebuilds, arguing, etc... there would be no more microskiff.com. The old saying goes, if ya don’t like the way the bus is headed... you can always get off and catch the next bus. Not sure if you were complaining or pokin’ fun so not sure how to take the post. Carry on!


All in good fun. The skiff builds all flow about the same rate. But I am thinking about doing one for "skiff challenges!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2020)

Backwater said:


> All in good fun. The skiff builds all flow about the same rate. But I am thinking about doing one for "skiff challenges!"


DO IT!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Charles Hadley said:


> Shouldn't this be in boat yard basics?


No, because most all skiff/boat builds and re-builds are done in the Bragging Spot Forum.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Backwater said:


> No, because most all skiff/boat builds and re-builds are done in the Bragging Spot Forum.


Exactly my pointbragging should come after a shiny job well done!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

And backwater will chime in with a half page of dribble about how it should be done and how long he has been around boats. Dont forget he is something or another generation Floridian and that aslo furthers his point. Also I didn't get a mention lol


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I can smell the popcorn


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Also I didn't get a mention lol


 Dang, and how did I forget about you! Done.... for the historical record!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm ashamed to say I couldn't find a relevant meme to post in here.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm ashamed to say I couldn't find a relevant meme to post in here.


I was hoping one was coming....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> I was hoping one was coming....


I know, but it would have been forced. Much like love, good memes just happen.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn, I’m barely on here anymore and still get an honorable mention!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Damn, I’m barely on here anymore and still get an honorable mention!!


Stick around more often, we need more welders, and less Yankee's


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Stick around more often, we need more welders, and less Yankee's


Too much work and not enough play time.... can you say burnt out?????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Here ya' go, consider y'erselves graced.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I made the cut also thanks Ted


----------



## Rhardee3 (May 10, 2020)

Backwater said:


> *Question: How many people does it take to build a skiff on www.microskiff.com?*
> 
> 1 - to actually build the skiff and to post pics and description of the skiff build and show that the skiff has been built.
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I actually read all that and it was dead on correct lmao


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rhardee3 said:


> I can’t believe I actually read all that and it was dead on correct lmao


The devil is in the details!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

You forgot the comment from the guy that says "Looks tippy"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Backwater 

Do one of these for the Xcaliber thread. That would be some funny shiz right there.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> @Backwater
> 
> Do one of these for the Xcaliber thread. That would be some funny shiz right there.


I don’t have the energy for that chit! Knock it off ya A hole!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> @Backwater
> 
> Do one of these for the Xcaliber thread. That would be some funny shiz right there.


What, where Boatbrains morphs into another character?  Gotta love that boat tho. My hand print is somewhere on the bottom of that thing...err...I guess it's washed off by now!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backwater said:


> What, where Boatbrains morphs into another character?  Gotta love that boat tho. My hand print is somewhere on the bottom of that thing...err...I guess it's washed off by now!


I heard it has been slimed already.

I also heard he didn't morph into another character. My secret sources tell me that he did not like taking pills everyday so he stopped. What ever the truth is he is much nicer now.


----------

